# Nachtaufnahmen / Gegenlicht



## Alisha Devils (26. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Ich suche eine Digitale-Camera (bis 300€), die gute Nachtbilder mit Gegenlicht macht. Habe momentan eine Fujitsu A330 und da verwischen die Bilder grundsätzlich.
Kann mir da jemand etwas empfehlen?

Danke
Alisha


----------



## Gwave (2. August 2005)

Hallo Alisha Devils,
ja ein wirklich keikles Thema, besonders bei Digitalkamaras. Ich persönlich beforzuge da natürlich eine gute Spiegelreflex wie die Canon EOS20D, am besten noch bei Langzeitaufnahmen mit Stativ. *dahinschmacht*  

Doch für den Privat- und Feriengebrauch wirds nicht mer so einfach. Leider kann ich dir keien genaen Typ angeben, der einfach unschlagbar ist. Aber ich kann dir zumindest einen guten Tipp geben.  

*Gehe in ein Fotofachgeschäft und probiere es aus.*
Das bringts und garantiert 100% erfolg..


----------



## Alisha Devils (4. August 2005)

Hey Gwave!

Danke für den Tipp, ich teste momentan 2 Kameras und schau dann mal weiter - ich hab ja noch ein paar Tage bis zu meinem Urlaub Zeit


----------



## Fotografin (13. August 2005)

Hallo Alisha,
was sind Nachtaufnahmen mit Gegenlicht? Zeige oder beschreibe mal ein Beispiel. Das ist eigentlich eine reine Einstellungssache und nicht Sache einer bestimmten Kamera.
Viele Grüße aus München
Die Fotografin


----------



## Alisha Devils (16. August 2005)

Hallo Fotografin!

Z.B. Nachts ein beleuchtetes Gebäude. Mit meiner Cam "verwackeln" (sprich: sind nicht klar) die Bilder immer, auch wenn ich die Cam total still halte. Wir z.B. hier http://www.geocities.com/friendsoffantasy/DSCF0061.JPG
Und viel einstellen kann ich bei der Cam nicht, soweit ich das weiß.

LG
Alisha


----------



## tittli (16. August 2005)

Die Cam total still halten ist bei einer längeren Belichtungszeit sehr schwer. In der Nacht wird sie automatisch eine längere Belichtungszeit (mehr als 1 Sekunde schätze ich) einstellen, und dann hast du ohne Stativ keine Chance mehr. Wenn du kein Stativ hast und nur mal versuchen willst wie es kommt kannst du die Cam auch sonst wo abstellen, zum Beispiel auf einer Mauer. Achte auch drauf dass du, wenn möglich, die Auslöseverzögerung etwas hochstellst (->Selbstauslöser), um auch nicht beim abdrücken zu verwackeln.
Du siehst, deine verwackelungen sind nicht eine Frage der Cam, sondern der Belichtungszeit.
gruss


----------



## Gwave (16. August 2005)

Was wir hier allerdings nicht vergessen dürfen!
Alisha Devils hat eine Fujitsu A330 und ich muss sagen ich weiss nicht genau wass man hier alles Manuel einstellen kann. Sobald der Aparat alles selber machen möchte hat man im dunkeln kaum mehr Schansen ein gutes Foto zu machen. 
Ich denke mit der Sony DSC-W5, die Alisha Devils gerade testet, ist sie gar nicht so schlecht bedient.


Hey Alisha Devils, sag doch mal was du rausgefunden hast?

Grüsse, Gwave


----------



## Alisha Devils (17. August 2005)

Das mit dem ruhig halten hab ich auch mal getestet - die Fuji hat bei dunklen Aufnahmen auch generell einen Rotstich. Einstellungsmöglichkeiten gibt es allerdings nicht so viel. 
Bei der W5 habe ich auch ohne Mauer, Stativ oder ähnliches klare Nachtaufnahmen gemacht, wie z.B. http://www.geocities.com/friendsoffantasy/DSC00068.JPG

@Gwave: Alisha reicht 

LG
Alisha


----------



## Gwave (17. August 2005)

Danke Alisha, für deine Rückmeldung.

*Das Fazit:*
In der Nacht kommt man nicht aussliesslich mit einem Stativ oder einer Spiegelreflex aus. Es giebt da auch schon ziemliche Unterschiede was die versiedenen Kompaktkamaras und deren verschiedenen Programmeinstellungen.  

Grüsse, Gwave


----------



## saschaf (18. August 2005)

@Alisha Devils: 

Sei vorsichtig mit der Beurteilung deines Beispielbildes (W5 auf Mauer). Du hast hier mit wesentlich kürzerer Brennweite abgedrückt als bei deinem ersten Bild (das verwackelte). Bei kurzer Brennweite wirkt sich das verwackeln bei Langzeitbelichtung generell nicht so trastisch aus. 

Für deinen Einsatzfall würde ich in *jedem Fall* ein Stativ kaufen. Es muss ja kein sauteures sein. Ein kleines Tischstativ reicht schon aus. Du wirst sehen es wirkt Wunder.


----------



## Alisha Devils (18. August 2005)

Asso, siehste - dat wusste ich noch gar nicht 
Also, ich hatte auch ein aus weiterer Entfernung gemacht und das is eigentlich auch klar - bis auf die Schriftzüge der Kneipen 
Aber dankeschön für deinen Tipp, werde mir da mal ein Stativ holen, denk ich wohl. Man hat ja nicht immer eine Mauer parat, nicht wahr?


----------



## devyn (24. August 2005)

wenn du nachtaufnahme machen willst, musst du unbedingt ein staviv benutzen.

1. es ist viel zu dunkel und dein objektiv bekommt nicht genug licht, um eine schnellere verschlußzeit zu erzielen. deshalb dauert es etwas länger bis ein bild entsteht.
2. es kommt drauf an, ob du in tele(zoom) oder weitwinkelbereich fotografierst.
im telebereich kommt die verwackelung sehr stark hervor und da das objektiv wenig licht bekommt, und die blende kleiner ist.
im weitwinkelbereich (ohne zoom) ist die blende am größten und sie lässt mehr licht hinein. dafür wird die belichtungszeit verkürzt.
3. bilder bei nachtaufnahme dauern ein paar sekunde bis ein bild entsteht. je länger die blende öffnen bleibt, desto mehr licht bekommt das bild. die gefahr eine überblendung ist vorhanden. z.b. das licht von einer laterne überstrahlt das foto.
4. es kommt auf die kamera an, was es machen kann. z.b. langzeitbelichtung
5. wenn man etwas fotografiert, z.b. landschaft, dann fokus auf unendlich stellen. oder wenn du etwas bestimmtes scharf haben willst, dann fokusierst du auf das teil. halte den auslöser halb gedrückt und wähle dein ausschnitt, dann durchdrücken. so hast auch die möglichkeit eine stelle scharf zu bekommen.

aber es gibt so viele über fototechnik zu erzählen, was man alles machen kann.


----------



## Alisha Devils (29. August 2005)

Ui, danke für die Tipps, da muss ich mich auf jeden Fall noch ein wenig mehr mit der Thematik auseinander setzen. Wie ich das alles z.B. bei der Cam einstellen kann, usw. Werde mich jetzt erstmal die Tage um ein Stativ kümmern


----------

